# second atempt



## ilv911 (Mar 14, 2022)

hello people ! preparing my new grow room for my 2nd attempt (1st one fked my girls up a little but we're good!)
my new grow room is almost ready

grow room 9x9x9feet

4x 600hps in cooltube  (590cfm air axhaust+carbon filters)
500cfm ventilation for some clean air
A.C 12000btu (summer is comming)
600 ml/h humidfier
1 dehumidfier
4 funs for air circulation
new ph meter
tds meter 

this time im going for photo girls

strain : x15 super lemon haze greenhouse ( not sure if i will use them all )

soil : biocanna bio terra plus + thinking of adding some perlite

nutrs: got some biobizz left and my bestie gave me some nutrs from advanced nutritients , can i use them in soil or they're only for hydroponics?
not advertising something ofc if its not allowed please delete it . do you think im ready to start my second grow or im missing something ? this time i dont want to destroy my plants .... thanks for helping guys like the last time you did and im sorry for my bad english . GREETINGS from greece!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 14, 2022)

I'll be watching My friend.


----------



## boo (Mar 14, 2022)

4 600w. hps is a lot of light for a tent, hope the 12,000 btu a/c unit can keep up with heat heat those puppies are gonna generate...


----------



## Hippie420 (Mar 14, 2022)

boo said:


> 4 600w. hps is a lot of light for a tent, hope the 12,000 btu a/c unit can keep up with heat heat those puppies are gonna generate...


Never can have too much light IMHO. If they're in a cooltube, he should be OK. You sure could help out the home heating system with 'em during the winter!
I had two 1000W in a cooltube with the intake in one side of the room and the exhaust in the other with a simple Menard's duct boost fan. The air conditioner rarely came on. The room was 8x8x7.5, with four fans.


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

ilv911 said:


> hello people ! preparing my new grow room for my 2nd attempt (1st one fked my girls up a little but we're good!)
> my new grow room is almost ready
> 
> grow room 9x9x9feet
> ...


Yasou Takonis !


----------



## ilv911 (Mar 14, 2022)

if it gets hot i can add a bigger AC , the only thing that im not sure about is my nutr... biobizz is what i used before, those advance nutr i read that they are good but  for hydroponics... should i go with these or could you guys tell me an other brand or smth for a new grower like me ?i want to give my best .. 12 days before i start !



joeb631a said:


> Yasou Takonis !


 yasou joeb! im good, you ?


----------



## joeb631a (Mar 14, 2022)

real good ! Eh fari stow  !


----------



## choxie (Mar 17, 2022)

Hope your dehumidifier can hold up. Plants will give off a ton.


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 2, 2022)

hello ppl! i think ive got a problem here .. bad genetics or what ? should i go for ? they look rly bad for no reason .

humidity 67%  hps 600w 70cm distance from babys


----------



## Airbone (Apr 2, 2022)

They look fine to me. 
Just babies.


----------



## choxie (Apr 2, 2022)

Why don't you just grow them under a few of the fluorescent lights for like 30 watts and when bigger use the hps. Kind of wasting a lot of electricity doing that in seedling stage.


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 9, 2022)

choxie said:


> Why don't you just grow them under a few of the fluorescent lights for like 30 watts and when bigger use the hps. Kind of wasting a lot of electricity doing that in seedling stage.


 Thanks for the tip mate ! I m on e27 led atm thays what we call it here in greece. 1st week is gone 6 of my girls didnt make it i dont know maybe my soil was too strong or seeds kinda old (07/2021) their date . Had some issues with distance of bulb  but i fixed it . Fed with adv nutr 50% power 2 times this week and they are looking good


----------



## choxie (Apr 9, 2022)

You generally don't need any nutrients for quite sometime unless you're using coco which has zero nutrients. 

It's always better to under power the lights as opposed to using too much. Under powered will have slow growth and overpowered will kill them.

If the seeds are too old they won't germinate, but if they do germinate then it's your technique that likely killed them. With the most likely being over watered then probably too intense of light being used.

Also all the nutrients you have, have a complex mixing order and is easy to screw up. I like veg + bloom and you might need a little cal mag, but that's it. It's also a dry fertilizer so it saves on room. Just pH it correctly throw that in there and you're done!

I guess if you're a commercial grower, doing all that extra may net you a tiny increase in your yield, but for all the potential issues I don't think it's worth it.

That and people have been successfully growing weed with just simple regular miracle grow during veg and I think they switch to the tomato or flower fertilizer during flower time with cheap Walmart soil.


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 9, 2022)

I will go with ph water then around 6,5 right ? For atleast 2 weeks . I dont know what happend with the rest.. root was already a Little yellow in paper towel


----------



## choxie (Apr 9, 2022)

So always pH your water. Mine fluctuates from 7.5 to 9.5 so it's always a constant struggle.  I'd say at least 2 weeks but more like a month you wouldn't need nutrients and that depends on the size of your plant as well as the size of the container. If you're in 1-3 gallons, then probably a month. The ones you have probably 2 weeks.

I mean really you could just wait until it's a little nitrogen deficient (a little light green) as an indicator of needing nutrients. The more proper way would be to check your water run off in terms of ppm or ec to see when you should add nutrients. 

I'm lazy so I have an octopot which eliminates the potential of overwhelming/under watering and nutrients I just open one of the holes and check directly. My plants grow 50% faster and has the benefits of hydro growth speed without having to use aerators or cycling out all of the water.


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello ppl! Day 18 things look rly good , maybe a lil slow. Few of my girls overwatered as seedlings and died so i added other. Tds 350 lamp to plant 50cm 600 mh lamp. Next week i will go for topping i think and some lst


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

ilv911 said:


> Hello ppl! Day 18 things look rly good , maybe a lil slow. Few of my girls overwatered as seedlings and died so i added other. Tds 350 lamp to plant 50cm 600 mh lamp. Next week i will go for topping i think and some lst





looking good ilv911….

do you know of a place where I can buy some baklava from Greece?


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> looking good ilv911….
> 
> do you know of a place where I can buy some baklava from Greece?


I can give you a recipe if you want


----------



## boo (Apr 20, 2022)

dude, don't even think of topping until those plants are in bigger containers and much taller...I get serious with my topping when I hit the fifth node...me thinks you may have gone all out on your gear before you did a lot of research on how to grow...best of luck


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

ilv911 said:


> I can give you a recipe if you want




awesome!

I would love to have an original Greek baklava recipe ….


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome!
> 
> I would love to have an original Greek baklava recipe ….


Greeks folks can bake !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 20, 2022)

ilv911 said:


> I can give you a recipe if you want


I may have to get in on that recipe


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I may have to get in on that recipe




why , so you can see how good yours is? 

maybe there is a food thread somewhere where we can post recipes?

I have a good one for banana nut bread and pizza dough .

but yeah , I’m gonna ask someone from Greece for a baklava recipe every time!

we need some Italians on here so I can get a good pie recipe


----------



## ilv911 (Apr 24, 2022)

thats a good video for baklava but 2 things! Syrup is   1200g sugar 600g water 2 cloves 1 cinammon stick . When it start boiling med heat and Keep boiling for 5 minutes. Dont listen to any1! Always hot hot syrup hot baklava thats the right way. Day 21 i think (still drunk from Easter party)  the little one is stunned but np . Does it look like i got some cal mag def or no what you think? Had some ph problems but i fixed it today .  Ph was too low and i added 6.7ph water


----------

